# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Günstige Gaming-Tastaturen: Die 10 besten Keyboards unter 100 Euro



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Mai 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Günstige Gaming-Tastaturen: Die 10 besten Keyboards unter 100 Euro *

						Sie suchen eine für das Gaming am PC besonders gut geeignete Tastatur, die bezahlbar ist und dabei noch weniger als 100 Euro kostet? In unserem Test und Ratgeber der Top 10 der günstigen Gaming-Tastaturen unter 100 Euro werden sparsame Spieler auf jeden Fall fündig.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Günstige Gaming-Tastaturen: Die 10 besten Keyboards unter 100 Euro *


----------

